
Do low-carb diets work? - zwieback
http://www.vox.com/2016/7/6/12105660/do-low-carb-diets-work
======
leetbulb
did a ketogenic diet for two years. went from 260lbs to 165lbs. the key is
_high fat_ and low carb. ratio was 60% fat, 35% protein, and 5% carbs (up to
50g per day). nearly zero muscle loss during the diet. a couple of my friends
took interest after my results were obvious and they have also had great
success. worth looking in to, as weight loss is not the only benefit.

~~~
bogomipz
Wow, congrats. That's impressive. Good for you. A couple questions:

How did you maintain correct ratios throughout the day? Did you do this under
a doctors supervision?

~~~
leetbulb
At first it was extremely tedious to maintain the ratio... You'd be surprised
at what macros / micros make up certain foods. After a few months, my SO began
following keto with me so we ended up completely reworking our recipes and
grocery accordingly. Most restaurants or social events will have keto friendly
foods, and if not, it's pretty easy to just take the bun off of a loaded
burger :P

This was done under doctor supervision. Monthly checkups (standard without
keto) w/ bimonthly blood work (done just for keto). Completely healthy
throughout. There were a few times protein slipped up a bit high, but that was
my fault. Cholesterol oddly fell to extremely healthy levels.

Couple important things to note about maintaining keto long term: Maintain
majority fat intake; preferably healthy fats, although it didn't really seem
to make much of a difference, at least in the short term. MCT oil and butter
is your best friend. You'll want to watch your micros and supplement
accordingly; there are a lot of micros that you will not get if you do not eat
fruit, certain veggies, etc...

Ignore grammar. On mobile.

EDIT: I would stronly suggest doing this under doctor supervision.

------
WBrentWilliams
Looking this over, I'd say that the controlled environment had more to do with
the reported weight loss than the diet. Specifically, the observation that the
people in the study lost weight on the baseline diet before going on the
carbohydrate restriction.

Anecdata: I lost quite a bit of weight on a version of the low carb diet: The
Specific Carbohydrate Diet. I went on it for health reasons. Specifically, I
was trying to manage a digestive disease by diet. I went off the diet during
an extended flare after changing physicians for treatment (my old physician
left practice). The diet and the flare dropped my weight to unhealthy levels.
I am now under treatment that has my symptoms under control.

I am back on the diet because my weight has gone a bit too high. I,
personally, find it easier to restrict my calories by removing grain-based
carbohydrates. This will vary from person to person.

~~~
supernovae
I never keep weight off by dieting. I just keep it off by being active. I find
that carbs help me stay active. I focus on good foods and fish.. by good foods
I just avoid the trash that people seem to blame carbs for.. (packaged crap
snack foods)

------
woodandsteel
The carbohydrate-insulin hypothesis may be wrong, but refined carbohydrates
are still bad news. Our bodies were not designed by evolution to handle them,
they require too many calories to keep you full and are digested too quickly,
and they are a major cause of diabetes.

------
jenkstom
This study tested a single hypothesis for why low-carb diets work. The diet
provided is not "low-carb" in the sense usually meant (30 g of carbs or less
daily). To extrapolate from this study that all low-carb diets don't work is
not a reasonable conclusion.

------
llovan
Calorie deficits are more important for weight loss than specific
macronutrient ratios.

~~~
GordonS
True, but eating more fat and protein keeps you feeling full for longer, and
with smaller rises and falls in your blood sugar - so you are less likely to
eat more calories as snacks.

~~~
ferentchak
This is what I have found to be true as well but it seems to vary from person
to person.

If I eat lots of meat and fruits and veggies I tend to crave snacks less. This
ends up meaning less total calorie intake.

The other one to avoid is the booze.

It's pretty rare that I want to eat an entire pizza without first drinking a
few beers.

~~~
woodandsteel
I agree. I think that for most people, the key to taking weight off and
keeping it off is to just keep your stomach full with food that is moderately
low in calories. That means a lot of fiber (fruits, vegetables, beans) and
moderately-fat protein, and staying pretty much away from refined
carbohydrates and alcohol.

The book The "I" Diet by the noted nutritional scientist Susan Roberts has
detailed instructions about how to go about this.

------
bwackwat
[https://archinte.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleID=2517...](https://archinte.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleID=2517920)

"Conclusions and Relevance: In nonobese adults, [calorie restriction] had some
positive effects and no negative effects on health-related [quality of life]."

